# Vape King/Beneath the Surface are bringing you something exciting



## Stroodlepuff (11/2/17)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## William Vermaak (11/2/17)

OMG ... (Running to get the popcorn) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E.T. (11/2/17)

Cool vape while you get a tattoo that would be awesome.


----------



## Max (11/2/17)




----------



## GerritVisagie (11/2/17)

I see alot of 528 customs logos on people's shoulders in the not so distant future!
Sign me up!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## E.T. (11/2/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> I see alot of 528 customs logos on people's shoulders in the not so distant future!
> Sign me up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



Will you reallly get a vape related tattoo? No hell of altans nie vir n fok nie. You are a brave man

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (12/2/17)

E.T. said:


> Will you reallly get a vape related tattoo? No hell of altans nie vir n fok nie. You are a brave man



Pmsl!!!! You gotta be a proper bellend to get a vape tat

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/2/17)

I've seen some strange tats. 
Definitely wouldn't be the weirdest I've seen
Apple logo
Mecer logo
Nvidia logo

Those were the strangest so far


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/2/17)

Nice...


----------



## PsyCLown (13/2/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> I've seen some strange tats.
> Definitely wouldn't be the weirdest I've seen
> Apple logo
> Mecer logo
> ...


Mecer logo.... You kidding.

Like I can sort of but not really understand the Apple and Nvidia logo, however Mecer. Eish.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (13/2/17)

Yea I totally agree Mecer


----------



## E.T. (13/2/17)

what about a nice Kangertech tat?


----------



## spiv (13/2/17)

Free juice for life if you have a Vape King logo tatooed on you and return the empty bottle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Max (13/2/17)

now that would be so cool heh - a TaT for JooSe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/2/17)

spiv said:


> Free juice for life if you have a Vape King logo tatooed on you and return the empty bottle.



I'm in!
@Stroodlepuff challenge laid...


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/2/17)

Some ideas for the brave...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/2/17)

​


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/2/17)

Today was an epic day with Sunday Funday!

Here are a few of the tattoos done in store today - noone was brave enough to get the vape related designs 

More over on our Instagram page - https://www.instagram.com/vapekingsa/?hl=en and be sure to check out our instagram story for more snapshots!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/2/17)

Awesome!!!! Love me a bit of ink...


----------



## Stosta (27/2/17)

Love the Courage tattoo!


----------



## Yiannaki (27/2/17)

E.T. said:


> what about a nice Kangertech tat?



I believe Evolution Vape have the sole rights to the Kangertech tattoo. Be careful, they could send a cease and desist letter if they find out you got it done at another vendor

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

